# TiVo mini - stuck on screensaver



## txtxtx (Nov 8, 2015)

I've got a really odd problem with one of my TiVo minis. This mini has been running without issue, connected to the same Vizio TV, for almost a year. About a month ago it started this really strange behavior where it would be stuck on the TiVo screensaver (bouncing "press a key" message) whenever I turned on the TV after some period of inactivity.

Maybe one out of 10 times I can press a key on the remote and wake it up and then it works normally, but most times pressing keys on the remote does nothing, and all I can do is pull the power cord and reboot it.

I've tried a different remote, new batteries and a different network connection (it's hard-wired to Ethernet). No help. At this point I was thinking this was a hardware problem, and since I had picked up a refurbed mini on Woot a while back that i wasn't using, I decided to swap it out. It ran for a day without any problems so I called TiVo to see about an RMA for the "bad" mini.

The tech I spoke with checked with his associates about my problem and then asked me what kind of TV this was connected to - like that may have been part of the issue. When I told him it was a Vizio he said they hadn't heard of any problems with that brand and agreed with me that it was probably a hardware issue. He set up an RMA and I packed up the unit to ship it back. That was two days ago.

And then.. you guessed it. This morning the stuck screensaver was back on the Woot mini. I have three other minis, all connected to the same Roamio Pro, and none of them have ever done this. Now I have two different minis connected to the same TV showing the same symptoms, so I'm really thinking this is related to the TV it's connected to. 

One other thing I'm noticing - none of my other TVs are ever in the screensaver when I turn on the TV. They are usually either on live TV, or on the main menu when the TV comes on. Maybe this explains why I don't see the problem anywhere else, but that begs the question - are the other minis on the screensaver and turning on the TV causes them to come out of that mode via signalling on the HDMI cable? Or does the screensaver never get activated?

Anyone know what gets the TiVo into screensaver mode, and do you see the screensaver when you turn on your TV?

BTW - The RMA mini is packed up and waiting to ship back to TiVo, but with the second one doing exact same thing I don't think there's anything a replacement unit will fix. 

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think the screen saver kicks in when you let the Mini timeout after four hours. I always disconnect the Mini by first hitting the TiVo button, then running down to Settings then Standby. I do this since my basic Roamio only has four tuners and I get a lot of tests of the EAS which enables the Mini if not in Standby mode.

To start the Mini I hit Power On for the TV then Live TV for the Mini. I always need to change the station. I have done this for over a year without a problems. The Mini is v2 with an rf remote.

No, I never see the screen saver anymore. The TV is a 28" LG via HDMI.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

txtxtx said:


> I've got a really odd problem with one of my TiVo minis. This mini has been running without issue, connected to the same Vizio TV, for almost a year. About a month ago it started this really strange behavior where it would be stuck on the TiVo screensaver (bouncing "press a key" message) whenever I turned on the TV after some period of inactivity.
> 
> Maybe one out of 10 times I can press a key on the remote and wake it up and then it works normally, but most times pressing keys on the remote does nothing, and all I can do is pull the power cord and reboot it.
> 
> ...


Not that this has anything to do with your problem, but I rarely ever see the screen saver because I turn on the TV with the TiVo remote. That button push banishes the screen saver so the first thing I see is TiVo Central screen.

As an aside, I have a Vizio and have never had this problem.

Have you tried pulling the HDMI cable and reinserting?


----------



## txtxtx (Nov 8, 2015)

"... I rarely ever see the screen saver because I turn on the TV with the TiVo remote."

Very interesting point, and I think you've just identified what's different about this TV. I turn all my other TVs (two Vizios and one Sony) on using the power button on the TiVo remote, but this one I usually turn on with the power switch on the TV as I walk by, and that's when I see the screensaver. 

I'm going to make a point of only using the TiVo remote and see what happens.

Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

txtxtx said:


> "... I rarely ever see the screen saver because I turn on the TV with the TiVo remote."
> 
> Very interesting point, and I think you've just identified what's different about this TV. I turn all my other TVs (two Vizios and one Sony) on using the power button on the TiVo remote, but this one I usually turn on with the power switch on the TV as I walk by, and that's when I see the screensaver.
> 
> ...


Yeah, when I said I rarely see it, those rare circumstances are when I hit the on button for the tv as I'm walking by. Nevertheless, subsequently pushing a TiVo button should bring it to life. Try undoing the HDMI cable and reinserting to see if this is. Tv caused issue. Of course you can only experiment every four hours. 😄


----------

